# First Planted 75 Gallon



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

I got my tank up and running a few months ago. I was pretty much buying random stuff at Lucky's and Petsmart. Stuff weren't doing well so I did a total overhaul and got pressurized CO2 and a used coralife dual T5HO fixture. Got lots of tips from Jimmy (coldmantis) and this is where I am at now.

The lights are;

2 x T5HO 
6400K Sunblaster

1xT8
8,000K


Plants are;

Amazon Swords
Anubias
Vallisneria Spiralis
Ludwigia Repens
Ludwigia brevipes
Limnophila Aromatica
Sunset Hygrophila
Water Wisteria
Water Sprite
Moneywort
Java Fern
Star Grass
Rotala Rotundifolia
Blyxa japonica
Glosso
Cardamine
Pogostemon Stellatus
Rotala wallichii
Dwarf Hairgrass
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Riccia

The fish are;

Guppies
Cory Catfish
Trumpet snails
Assassin snails
Ramhorn snails
Pond snails
Siamese Algae Eaters
Oto's


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I always wanted to use pressurized CO2. How much and where did you get a set up for?


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

I bought the whole things from Lucky's for $200

It came with a 10lb canister, Milwaukee Regulator with Solenoid

I think there is better stuff out there but it's working nicely.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

the blyxa is growing nice, are those the pots of hc cuba on the right side I sold you. too lazy to plant them? lol


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

They sure are jim, and it's not because i'm lazy, I just don't know where to put them yet


----------

